# Extract music from iPhone



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a way to extract music from a 1.1.2 iPhone? I sold my MacBook and forgot to copy a local iTunes folder that had a bunch of podcasts/audio streams that I wanted to keep. Upon sync to a Mac Mini, I almost lost 4GB of audio files, but stopped the sync before it was erased. Thoughts?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

zlinger said:


> Does anyone know of a way to extract music from a 1.1.2 iPhone? I sold my MacBook and forgot to copy a local iTunes folder that had a bunch of podcasts/audio streams that I wanted to keep. Upon sync to a Mac Mini, I almost lost 4GB of audio files, but stopped the sync before it was erased. Thoughts?


Senuti. Google it.


----------

